# One year on - not gotten very far with my loom knitting ...



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I got a set of round looms about one year ago:










I started a hat but didn't finish it due to using the second smallest loom in the set instead of the second largest.

What I've realised it that loom knitting (at least with these particular looms) is something that a chunky or super-chunky yarn needs to be used for.

This is limiting my options somewhat ...


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a set of round looms about one year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use #4 wight yarn but with two strands. If you watch the videos from The Crochet Crowd , he always uses two strands. You could also ewrap the pegs 4 times and will give you the same effect as using two strands. The more you make the faster you get. It took me about a week to really pick up speed. There are all kinds of you tube videos that are really good. One is loom a hat . com and other is tuteate . com and the ae many more. save the hat after you finish it for danations or frog it and start on the larger loom. You will be find When you really get the hang of it and you will look back and then feel silly but that is they way it is when you first learn.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The British equivalent of #4 weight yarn is aran. You could use two strands of aran with the looms you have. The finer gauge looms are made of wood with metal pins, and are more expensive. If you're not sure about loom knitting, you might not want to make the investment.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I find that it's best to uses 2 strands of yarn at once, & make a really deep brim for warmth. I use the orange one for a woman's hat & the biggest one for men.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I only make babies hats,use two strands of 8ply yarn,


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

fergablu2 said:


> The British equivalent of #4 weight yarn is aran. You could use two strands of aran with the looms you have. The finer gauge looms are made of wood with metal pins, and are more expensive. If you're not sure about loom knitting, you might not want to make the investment.


I'm not really keen to buy expensive looms but I'll certainly think about knitting double-stranded aran on my looms!

With regular knitting and crochet, I tend to use DK quite a lot!! But I also have some nice patterns using 4-ply.

Got to remember that generally, the finer or thinner yarns AREN'T loom yarns!!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Isn't your 4-ply thinner yarn yet I think you need 8 or 10 ply in your counntry. In the US its #4 ply.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

There is a You tube video that uses worsted weight yarn, not doubled. You wrap twice. I was able to use up a lot of my stash making hats for our hospital's newborn nursery. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll track it down for you.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the same set plus the rectangle ones. Don't care for either. Willing to sell if anyone has an interest in them.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Buttons said:


> You can use #4 wight yarn but with two strands. If you watch the videos from The Crochet Crowd , he always uses two strands. You could also ewrap the pegs 4 times and will give you the same effect as using two strands. The more you make the faster you get. It took me about a week to really pick up speed. There are all kinds of you tube videos that are really good. One is loom a hat . com and other is tuteate . com and the ae many more. save the hat after you finish it for danations or frog it and start on the larger loom. You will be find When you really get the hang of it and you will look back and then feel silly but that is they way it is when you first learn.


This is what I would do also.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Boy, was my spelling bad. Its not so much my spelling, I'm not hitting the keys hard enough and that is why the misspelled words. I usually check everything before I send but hubby wanted to get going to the stores.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

You can use DK with those looms and get an open fabric. Here is a free pattern for a stole made with a round loom 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/25th-street-stole


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> You can use DK with those looms and get an open fabric. Here is a free pattern for a stole made with a round loom
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/25th-street-stole


Thais pattern is so pretty Claudia. I don't know how to slip one so I know I will really look over the pattern and watch you tube to learn. Very interested.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I use 2 strands for the adult hat. I make a lot of hats for the shelter. I use a lot of my "odds & ends" by making a magic ball and use that for one of the strands and a solid color for the other. It's fun to see the colors change and no 2 are alike!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

what is a magic ball?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Where you tie left over yarn together. You use a special knot (google magic ball and it should come up). I have not had the knot fail except the time I did it wrong and I pulled on it before knitting with it so I was good). It's a great way to use up odds & ends or you can do a color scheme.


jin jin said:


> what is a magic ball?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

bonster said:


> Where you tie left over yarn together. You use a special knot (google magic ball and it should come up). I have not had the knot fail except the time I did it wrong and I pulled on it before knitting with it so I was good). It's a great way to use up odds & ends or you can do a color scheme.


is that the same as the magic knot or is that a agic ball of yarn?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You make the magic ball using the magic knot.


Buttons said:


> is that the same as the magic knot or is that a agic ball of yarn?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I ask if it is the same as the magic knot or by using the magic knot to tie the yarn ends together to make the ball.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes


Buttons said:


> I ask if it is the same as the magic knot or by using the magic knot to tie the yarn ends together to make the ball.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you but which is it? Aw forget it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

jin jin said:


> what is a magic ball?


I think this is what you are looking for jin jin.

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Bambagirl, 
Those looms are a large (11/16"-3/4") gauge. You are correct 5 and 6 wt yarns work well on these looms but those yarns are not the limits. One of the stick knitters was using sort of small telephone poles and four strands of 4 wt yarn, the mix making the art. I have used a variegated 5 wt yarn and a solid color sock (1 wt) yarn to make a hat. Patons Lace (2 wt) with two strands, loose wrapping, and careful knitting over makes a wonderfully soft-cuddly scarf or more. Mixing two colors can give the impression of a third color or a toning of one of the two colors. Color wheel time! Have fun. Moon Loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Buttons said:


> Isn't your 4-ply thinner yarn yet I think you need 8 or 10 ply in your counntry. In the US its #4 ply.


In the US it is not ply but "wt" or "weight". Moon Loomer I


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Moon Loomer I said:


> In the US it is not ply but "wt" or "weight". Moon Loomer I


Yes Moon Loomer, it is by weight and not ply in the US. That is what I meant...lol Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## grannykeever (May 11, 2016)

I personally use 4 strands for an adult hat. I don't like any wholes in my hats at all. Yes, you use up more yarn but I crochet and knit far more then I do loom. I do enjoy it but it just takes me longer.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

use the U stitch. I use it a lot when making reversable hats


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

I have made LOTS of projects with just 1 strand of worsted weight yarn - and large gauge looms - here are 2 of of my favorite hats:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the orange one best! Do you have the pattern? Was it made with variegated or self-stripping?


Loomahat said:


> I have made LOTS of projects with just 1 strand of worsted weight yarn - and large gauge looms - here are 2 of of my favorite hats:


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

Another thing you can do in re: patterns with looms is make arm warmers, using the smaller loom. I did a pair using the "Figure Eight" method of loom knitting and it knitted up very quickly. I excitedly bought the same set as you about 2 yrs ago believing I would be loom-knitting so many articles, even bought the Sock Loom. I got frustrated at my slow pace & gave up. Had I stuck to it I would have had a nice pair of socks already! I would not give up, make use of them! You can also make flat panels using any of the looms just by going back and forth instead of round and round. I like the nice, even stitching the looms make, much neater than my own needle knitting (I'm rather new to needle knitting myself) I would try again honey, maybe try doing the flat panels to make a bed spread or ?? there are a lot of possibilities with the looms.


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

bonster said:


> I like the orange one best! Do you have the pattern? Was it made with variegated or self-stripping?


Yes its on the website - It's called the Ombre Hat - has a video tutorial
Here is the video:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you! Looks like my next project.


Loomahat said:


> Yes its on the website - It's called the Ombre Hat - has a video tutorial
> Here is the video:


----------

